# Help with electronics...



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

I have an Eagle Fishmark 320 on my dash and a Lowrance X28 on the front deck of my boat. The last couple of trips out last year both units started acting up. They would be working fine and then the screen would start flashing and not reading. A couple minutes later they might be working fine. They weren't doing it at the same time. They are wired seperately. Could the transducers be going bad? The Eagle transducer is epoxied to the hull in the back of the boat and the Lowrance is mounted on the trolling motor. I have checked and can't find any breaks or nicks in any of the wires. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

maybe just week battery charge??? cant imagine both would break at the same time...i know mine act-up when battery is gettin low


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

I'd bet on the battery being weak. I have an Eagle Fishmark 480 and when the battery gets a bit low it goes goofy on me... doing what you have experienced and flashing a depth of 3.5' when I'm in 48' of water! Try keeping your battery in full charge. Check also for a dead cell in the battery. Also, I assume you have two batteries in your boat. Maybe you could find a switch to wire to your finders and switch batteries when the problem appears. Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

My crankin battery did die on me the last trip out! I'll bet that's what caused the prob. Thanks a million guys!


----------

